# Ez spartan guide turns your circular saw into a tracksaw



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone have experience with these products? There is a sale now 30% off on your order


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, saw and router guides are a big help when cutting panels free hand. Instead of spending big money for one make your own out of 1/4" Masonite and a piece of 1"x2". Glue and screw the 1"x2" onto a piece of Masonite 12" wide. Using the strip as your guide trim off one side with your saw, the other with a router. It is super easy to clamp this guide to a full sheet of plywood or any smaller panel and you know exactly where your cut will be.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

+1, Mike. 
Simple is better.


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

What do you want to do with it? If only cut up plywood, it is an expensive sawboard. If a small shop (space), and your not comfortable with a tablesaw (safety), then to me, it was the way to go.
It does require a different mindset, IMHO and experience.


----------

